# Semi/Unskilled Work - Best Paid? Best Location?



## RP83 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello,

I am a British male aged 28. I have a 12 month working Visa and will be ariving in Australia in September 2011 and am trying to assess where the best work opportunities are.

I am very flexible and prepared to live and work outside the big cities. I understand that many migrant workers/backpackers preference is to work in such places but this is not a priority for me.

I am from the English countryside. Growing up on a farm I have labouring and agricultural experience (driving farm machinery etc) but no specific qualifications. 

I am physically strong (6'2 14 stone) and can handle labouring work. I understand that there is often well paid work on farms and in the mines for people who are prepared to work in isolated locations doing unpleasant/physical work.

I also have a university degree related to Leisure and Tourism. I understand that this is a big sector in Australia. I question whether any employer would take me on for a full time position given I have only a 12 month visa and limited work experience in this sector?

I also understand that in Australia, like the UK, there are many people whith such degrees (too many) who can't get work in their chosen areas?

What/Where is the best paid semi skilled/unskilled work?
Where are the best work opportunities?i.e. plenty of jobs available.
Where is the best place to save money? i.e. decent wages and lower living costs.
How is it best to find work in advance of arrival in Aus?
I have family in Sydney and will be staying there initially. How is best to look for work in other regions once I've arrived there?

From what I understand arriving in September should be a good time as there will be seasonal work. Is there any seasonal work I should look out for? i.e stuff that is only available a short while that I should take as a priority as it will only be around for a short while. I could then move onto something else afterwards.

My plan is to work and travel but would like to work first and save up as much cash as possible. I'm a hard worker and want a job where I can get stuck in and get plenty of hours. 

Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks 





I have looked through the forums but am struggling to find a


----------

